# high back lean angle



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

make sure it contours the angle of your boots, not too far forward, not too far back. Must be a snug fit with the back of the boot.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

None of us can answer this for you. Some like aggressive forward lean, some like it with no lean. Others like it somewhere in the middle.

I use a moderate forward lean for that extra heel edge power. The choice is in your hands.

Play with it.


----------



## bb6kid (Dec 5, 2010)

i guess my question shoulda been, what are the pros and cons of having it more forward as opposed to more back and vice versa


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

The more forward lean you have, the more heel edge power you are going to get. There really is no black and white pros and cons for it. It's unique for every individual. A possible con is going to be comfort. Now how much forward will cause discomfort is the unique factor.

Some people just like the extra response and others don't. One of the reasons why I like forward lean is because I tend to use mid flex boots. By using forward lean, I can juice response out of my heel edge. People that ride stiff boots don't really need any lean because their boots provide enough response. Same goes for stiffness of bindings. People with soft bindings might rock a forward lean for extra heel edge power.

So basically put, all forward lean is for is comfort and heel edge power. No cut and dry explanation of pros vs cons exist. You have to play with it and find what's best for you. It's like a boot. I can't possibly tell you which boot is the best and what the pros and cons are.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

bb6kid said:


> what should i adjust my high back lean angle too? riding at 12/-12, doing mostly park and jumps
> 
> should i have it all the way down, up or in the middle? im rather confused


Try all 3 and see what you like best, if your binding are on the newer side, on hill adjustments without tools should be super easy.
Typically park is more down and freeriding is more up, but like mentioned above nothing is set in stone.
I like mine a notch down from fully up.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

like everyone else said...the more fwd lean you have, the more response u will have for heel-toe transitioning and this is because while riding, your knees are always bent and with ur hi-backs pushed fwd, it will give u a quicker response time of switching back to ur heel edge and vice versa.

bindings are also crucial. if u have a stiif board, soft bindings and ur hibacks set to neutral, then u will find ur bindings flexing FIRST, before ur board does. u eliminate this by pushing ur hibacks fwd or getting stiffer bindings.

since ur into park...i would mostly stick for a soft board/bindings and boots...that way u can leave your hibacks at neutral or even set back just a tad.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

You just play around with the setting until you find what works. I run the leasat amount of lean I can and even bought new boots because I wanted less built in lean. Having giant calf muscles gives me more then enough lean.


----------



## bb6kid (Dec 5, 2010)

yeh, rocking a forum youngblood, ride deltas and burton hails

neutral meaning mid way correct?


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Oh, and BTW. I've read and get used to add a little more highback angle on backfoot. It's suitable for directional stance only. But if you ride directional, you'd have more edgehold in backside turns.


----------

